# gas pressure affecting bladder



## nogo

Does anyone notice bladder urge and frequency with the gas and/or constipation. I have had a miserable two weeks going pee 30+ times a day. I'm literally unable to leave home. All Uro tests showed to be OK, no stones, no IC, no explanation! GI doc told me to do a mini prep for bowel cleanse to empty the sigmoid in case that was putting pressure on the bladder. Did that, still have frequency and horrible urgency to urinate constantly (no incontinence tho)...never free from the feeling of having to pee. I took Miralax for two days to help keep the colon clear in case it was pushing on the bladder. It worked even though the BM's were not normal looking, it did empty me. Now, I have awful gas, mostly on the left side, I'm super bloated and the urgency (to pee) is worse! Does anyone else notice bladder issues associated with bloating from miralax or another IBS-C med. I don't know what to take. IBS-C meds seem to irritate the bladder and bladder meds cause constipation. I really don't know what to do, where to turn or who to see for this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Please.


----------



## Kathleen M.

I don't know that it would have to be pressure from the colon to cause this.There is a condition called overactive bladder which is a lot like the urgency of IBS, unfortunately you are right that most of the drugs for that are the same class of drugs as the antispasmodics that are used for IBS and they can have constipation as a side effect.I once asked how the drug knows it is marketed for the bladder or the bowel and the impression I got was most of the drugs work for both. It just depends which condition they tested when they went for approval.I wish I had something to tell you to help with the bladder symptoms. I just live with mine as I can't take anticholinergics much any more myself because they muck with my heart rate.K.


----------



## lorilou

nogoim praying specifically for this problem youre having. I had the same thing a few years ago- i did try to overactive bladder meds and they do work but they smake me stop pooping so they arent an option. some days I go aklot and others I am normal. i am a pain traveling though but it is better. it does help to stay empty ( poop)- the less in you the less pressure and when i go good i odnt have the pee problem.have you tried enemas? i did them daily for about 5 months once when i saw this dr. that said yeast was my problem along with other food she deemed me as allergic to b/c i was "weak " when she held up a magnet... I forget what thats called ... anyhow, she took me off a ton of foods and I had to do enenmas b/c couldnt take meds.. well, the diet did nothing for me but the enemas had me feeling good- went totalyy everyday and had no bloating or pressure. maybe you can give it a try and see if it will help.i did the plain ol bag of water enema. you can get one at the drug store. once you learn to do it its easy- it is a humbling experience though!!praying for youlori


----------



## SpAsMaN*

> GI doc told me to do a mini prep for bowel cleanse to empty the sigmoid in case that was putting pressure on the bladder. Did that, still have frequency and horrible urgency to urinate constantly


I too have this problem.I still don't know weither the burning sensation originate from the bladder or the sigmoid colon.What is disturbing is that the whole pubic area is inflammed.But YES the sigmoid colon loop is this area at the base of the bladder is ultra-sensitive.This particular loop MUST BE THE CULPRIT!!!!I can feel "the sigmoid loop" just under the skin and through the skin.I can manually move gas and stools by pushing up on the pubic area.Odd feeling of sigmoid prolapse who sit on the base of my penis.It is SO LOW in the abdomen that i even wonder if the abdominal wall could be involved in this pain.This pain actually feel like a hernia/eventration but no hernia is there to be found.


----------



## dexterdonlee

nogo said:


> Does anyone notice bladder urge and frequency with the gas and/or constipation. I have had a miserable two weeks going pee 30+ times a day. I'm literally unable to leave home. All Uro tests showed to be OK, no stones, no IC, no explanation! GI doc told me to do a mini prep for bowel cleanse to empty the sigmoid in case that was putting pressure on the bladder. Did that, still have frequency and horrible urgency to urinate constantly (no incontinence tho)...never free from the feeling of having to pee. I took Miralax for two days to help keep the colon clear in case it was pushing on the bladder. It worked even though the BM's were not normal looking, it did empty me. Now, I have awful gas, mostly on the left side, I'm super bloated and the urgency (to pee) is worse! Does anyone else notice bladder issues associated with bloating from miralax or another IBS-C med. I don't know what to take. IBS-C meds seem to irritate the bladder and bladder meds cause constipation. I really don't know what to do, where to turn or who to see for this. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Please.


I have been having pressure in my bladder, I believe and I have a lot of gas. I just finished a 10 day antiobiotic course for a UTI but I am still having pressure there, or I am not sure if it might be pressure on my uterus. I have a dreaded fear of cancer and wondered if anyone might offer some suggestions before I go out of my mind. I have the chills all over peirodically throughout the day. I had a spell like this in January and had a colonoscopy and an endosocopy and both were fine. Please give me some suggestions. Thanks in advacne I am 59.


----------



## goldiestar

dexterdonlee said:


> I have been having pressure in my bladder, I believe and I have a lot of gas. I just finished a 10 day antiobiotic course for a UTI but I am still having pressure there, or I am not sure if it might be pressure on my uterus. I have a dreaded fear of cancer and wondered if anyone might offer some suggestions before I go out of my mind. I have the chills all over peirodically throughout the day. I had a spell like this in January and had a colonoscopy and an endosocopy and both were fine. Please give me some suggestions. Thanks in advacne I am 59.


Might I suggest you consult with a naturopath. They might be able to assist you as my naturopath helped me. I had to change my diet and incorporate a cleansing program that helped with my symptoms. Just a suggestion. Good luck and let us know what you are doing and how it is helping you.


----------



## cargunka

Hi guys,

I know this post is quite old now but did Nogo find any relief from the symptomes? or what caused them? i have been suffering from a similiar issue and some days feel like i can not move due to peeing 20-30 times a day. I have had bloating problems IBS for many years which recently erupted with some kind of attack - i can only describe it as lower left side abdominal paid with like a slow moving uncomfortableness inside my bowels/stomach, had ultra scan but nothing the lady asked 'if i got dehydrated easy?' since this eruption i have had kidney pains back ache's and this constant (most days) feeling to pee when it first started i almost could not pee, i have thought it might be prostrate enlargement pushing on my urethra along with wind pressure or some infection somewhere but pee looks clear. Any info would be much appretiated as it is not nice to live with, thanks.


----------



## flossy

Sometimes fecal matter left in your rectum will be pushing down on your prostrate, which pushes on your bladder, and you have to go a lot. I go a lot every day, just like you have been.

Also anything with caffeine in it will make you pee a LOT more, especially coffee.


----------



## jaumeb

I suffered from urinary frequency. Now it's not as bad as it used to be.


----------

